
Comptia #CyberMonday deal spinner appears Rigged - antman1911
Waited for cyber monday in hopes to get a sweet deal on a certification voucher from comptia but was disapointed this morning. Had to contact them directly for the following link and after a little testing the best I saw was 10% off which isnt a very good promo when you can get that any time of the year from any of there training partners or approved study materials, or a google search of coupon code websites.<p>Id be interested to hear if anyone gets something different that 10% off when testing this promo spinner game they posted. Seems the game is rigged but I could be wrong.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;certification.comptia.org&#x2F;cybermonday
======
mtmail
I got 10% (of course). It's powered by
[https://www.wheelofpopups.com/](https://www.wheelofpopups.com/) and one of
the features is you can set the probability of each item.

~~~
mtmail
Below the raw deobfuscated data. 100% probability to get the "10% off".

    
    
                    "segmentValuesArray": [{
                        "probability": 100,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "10% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 10% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": "ITCareers10",
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "Almost",
                        "win": false
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "15% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 15% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": null,
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "No luck today",
                        "win": false
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "20% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 20% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": null,
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "Next time",
                        "win": false
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "25% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 25% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": null,
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "Nope",
                        "win": false
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "30% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 30% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": null,
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "Sorry!",
                        "win": false
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "35% off exams",
                        "win": true,
                        "userData": {
                            "wheel_text_win_title": "Hurrah! You've hit 35% off exams. Lucky day!",
                            "wheel_text_win_description": "Please make sure to copy the following discount code to be able to use it on checkout.",
                            "wheel_coupon": null,
                            "wheel_text_coupon_button": "Continue & use discount"
                        }
                    }, {
                        "probability": 0,
                        "type": "string",
                        "value": "Nothing",
                        "win": false
                    }],

~~~
antman1911
Thanks for that info. I figured it was heavily weighted for the 10% off but it
appears it was the only possibility. I tested 10 for 10 before giving up.

